# Redondo Beach, CA Ride 05-18-08



## markivpedalpusher (May 15, 2008)

Meet at:

Coffee Bean Tea & Leaf 
1617  S. Pacific Coast Hwy
Redondo Beach, Ca 90277

9:30-10:00

All makes, models and family members welcome. 
See link for map at the Cyclone Coaster site




P.S. No energy drinks:eek:


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 16, 2008)

Aerophycho and I will be carpooling up from San Diego


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 16, 2008)

*Excited*

Just Me and Jr. the wife is in Vegas 

I am piecing another special bike together tomorrow for the ride!!!

Hope to see some other CABE dwellers HA ha!!!!

j...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Just Me and Jr. the wife is in Vegas
> 
> I am piecing another special bike together tomorrow for the ride!!!
> 
> ...




Make sure you add the special puncture proof tires  :eek:


----------



## kendemned (May 16, 2008)

*I hate it when this happens*

Another ride I'm gonna miss:eek: . I got a space at Orange Coast College swap meet (no bikes)
 Look forward to seeing pics though 


Have a good time and a great weekend.

Ken


----------



## schwinnja (May 16, 2008)

kendemned said:


> Another ride I'm gonna miss:eek: .
> 
> Have a good time and a great weekend.
> 
> Ken




Ken, you silly boy!!!!
There's a ride every weekend!!!!  
Good luck at OCC!
See you the following week!!!

John


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 17, 2008)

kendemned said:


> Another ride I'm gonna miss:eek: . I got a space at Orange Coast College swap meet (no bikes)
> Look forward to seeing pics though
> 
> 
> ...




Ken hope you get all that stuff sold I know its been a difficult to go thru.
But its for the family so it needs to be done, we will hopefully see you on the monthly Cyclone ride?

Jr, make sure you dont let the kids test ride the new bike before the ride you know what may happen.:eek: 

Aeropsycho, sad to hear no wife will be with you , always fun to ride with you guys.

See all you CABE dwellers there on Sun!!!!!!!!!

55' Vette (but never rides one, so u dont know who he is, LOL)


----------



## kendemned (May 18, 2008)

*OCC Swap Meet*

Today was a good day. I was almost sold out in 3 hours.
 I came home with $860.00 
This will make my Nieces two very happy girls 
 I hope the ride went well, can't wait to see some pics.



Ken


----------



## Troyztoyz (May 18, 2008)

*New Kid on the Block*

Well, I did it.  I bought my first classic bike today (52 Columbia 3-star)....thanks to "Jr's Monark".  I met him in Redondo Beach today and took it off his hands.  Thanks Jr.  Very Cool.  He mentioned this site while we were talking so I thought I'd check it out.  Very Cool also.  Thanks again Jr. (and Aeropsycho).  I'll be browsing here quite a bit and soaking up the info.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 19, 2008)

Troyztoyz said:


> Well, I did it.  I bought my first classic bike today (52 Columbia 3-star)....thanks to "Jr's Monark".  I met him in Redondo Beach today and took it off his hands.  Thanks Jr.  Very Cool.  He mentioned this site while we were talking so I thought I'd check it out.  Very Cool also.  Thanks again Jr. (and Aeropsycho).  I'll be browsing here quite a bit and soaking up the info.





Thats funny Troy i was watching the deal go down across the street wondering when jr got a new red truck. LOL

Glad you got a cool bike and maybe see you on one of our Cyclone rides outta LB??

Now you got it, ride that sucker. 

You should of stuck around and rode with us  was a blast.

Great day, good friends, and lovely scenery while riding our bikes in redondo yesterday!!!!


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 19, 2008)

kendemned said:


> Today was a good day. I was almost sold out in 3 hours.
> I came home with $860.00
> This will make my Nieces two very happy girls
> I hope the ride went well, can't wait to see some pics.
> ...




Thats great new about your sales!!!!

Maybe you can break free next weekend we wanna ride in Venice.

Hope to see you there Ken


55 Vette


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 19, 2008)

kendemned said:


> Today was a good day. I was almost sold out in 3 hours.
> I came home with $860.00
> This will make my Nieces two very happy girls
> I hope the ride went well, can't wait to see some pics.
> ...




Ken I hope you made a little doe for yourself as well Ride was great I think Aeropsycho was the only one with a camera...


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 19, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Ken I hope you made a little doe for yourself as well Ride was great I think Aeropsycho was the only one with a camera...





Aeropsycho took some pics of what we will see. 

He was very interested in a particular house that maybe has sentimental value to him thru TV, it was the Beverly Hills 90210 house.  ROFL


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 20, 2008)

*From One 52 To Another*



Troyztoyz said:


> Well, I did it.  I bought my first classic bike today (52 Columbia 3-star)....thanks to "Jr's Monark".  I met him in Redondo Beach today and took it off his hands.  Thanks Jr.  Very Cool.  He mentioned this site while we were talking so I thought I'd check it out.  Very Cool also.  Thanks again Jr. (and Aeropsycho).  I'll be browsing here quite a bit and soaking up the info.




   Welcome to the Cabe, Troy and thank you for buying the 52 Columbia. It allowed me to give Frank a few more dollars than I had to buy his 52 Firestone.  I have been collecting for about 3 years, Many of the guys on here have been collecting for decades and are the "Authority" on Pre-war & Post war Classic Balloon tire bicycles.. If you have a question.. Someone here has the answer. Below I have posted pics of your new bike and mine. I can't make Venice next week, But plan to make the Cyclone ride in Long Beach on the first Sunday of next month, I hope you can make it out.  It's a blast
Thanks again Troy...See ya around.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 20, 2008)

Pics Of The Ride Please


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 21, 2008)

I don't have many pics from the Rodondo ride... But here they are


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 21, 2008)

a few more


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 21, 2008)

The last of them... Sorry, I'm no photographer....


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 21, 2008)

Great Pics Jr.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 21, 2008)

Man, I hate missing these rides! Junior I love the Chrome!! I almost bought one of those years ago but bought the Twin-Flex instead. are you going to redo the black trim or leave it original?
Scott


----------



## BikeMore (May 21, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


>




LOL!  Is that the park with the explicitly-posted "KEEP OFF GRASS" signs?


----------



## Monark52 (May 21, 2008)

JR,cool as hell chromed out Monark! I have a Firestone that is painted red but i can see chrome everywhere there is a scratch.

I wasn`t sure how it would look all chrome but now that i see yours,i`m looking forward to removing all the red paint. I`ll start on it right after my Hextube and two other super deluxes are done!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 22, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> Man, I hate missing these rides! Junior I love the Chrome!! I almost bought one of those years ago but bought the Twin-Flex instead. are you going to redo the black trim or leave it original?
> Scott




   I am interested in getting the trim replaced only if I can find the exact water transfer decals... Otherwise I will leave it stock. It still needs the tank turn signal swith, the bulb housing for the rear lights, and the original pedals..  but everything will come in time...  

   I'm going to the A.V. Friday and will be there all weekend. Call me if y'all are tinkering in the yard.
Junior


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 22, 2008)

Monark52 said:


> JR,cool as hell chromed out Monark! I have a Firestone that is painted red but i can see chrome everywhere there is a scratch.
> 
> I wasn`t sure how it would look all chrome but now that i see yours,i`m looking forward to removing all the red paint. I`ll start on it right after my Hextube and two other super deluxes are done!]
> 
> ...


----------



## Troyztoyz (May 24, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, Troy and thank you for buying the 52 Columbia. It allowed me to give Frank a few more dollars than I had to buy his 52 Firestone.
> 
> 
> Glad I could help!  I've put about 50 miles on the Columbia and really enjoy cruising her around. See ya out there.


----------

